# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Fenix Key  Fenix Key SL3 SLAP v2.2 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

Fenix Key SL3 SLAP v2.2 released.  Fenix Team has just released first fully stable version of SLAP v2.2  *What's new?* 
- SLAP status changed from beta to stable release.
- All reported bugs - fixed.
- *.BCL files support - added
- SLAP now reconnects to server automatically if Internet connection is lost (initialization stage).
- Random salt calculation option - added.
- GPU usage - improved.
- Stability - improved.  *Notice:* If you have calculation in progress it is strongly recommended to start calculation from the begining using SLAP v2.2  *How to update ?* 
Open Fenix Key Smart Start and click Check for updates button. Software download automatically new files.

----------

